# Introduction



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Apologies for not introducing myself sooner before posting, only just saw this forum here. I'm a London based, web developer/programmer with an interest in photography.

I re-started working out with weights very recently, I stopped training as a martial artist/fitness fanatic back when I was 27 and have since then pretty much lazed about as far as exercise goes. I'm an Ecto/Mesomorph as the Greeks classified body types and tend to put on lean muscle with minimal fat, but slowly.

Main reason for slow progress previously was incorrect diet, in a nutshell I did not eat anywhere near enough or the right types of foods. This time around I'm older, wiser and with a different goal, I just want my body to be the best it can be.

My favourite body builders of the past were Bill Pearl, Frank Zane, and of course Arnold Schwarzenegger, I have no clue about newer body builders and many other changes that have gone on but have noticed lots of new supplements and new gadgets, I prefer barbell and dumbells though.

This seems like a great website/forums and I think I will learn a lot here and hope to contribute when I can.

Barry


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Evening Barry,

i am fairly new here too. it seems friendly enough. i hope to learn and help others while i am here.

you got to be a Gunners fan, being from London, i hope?

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

welcome to the board barry

i see your a web developer,do u offer website building


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello,



The Natural said:


> Evening Barry,
> 
> you got to be a Gunners fan, being from London, i hope?


No, not into football, I watch the Euro and World Cup's only. Thank's for the welcome 

Barry


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello Steve,



steve said:


> welcome to the board barry
> 
> i see your a web developer,do u offer website building


Thanks for the welcome, yes I do undertake website development for both business and private individuals, especially professional community portal's, Paid Membership Sites, Online Shops and e-Commerce Solutions. Most recently creating a website for an international model to sell Prints/Posters of herself. I also do virtual product boxes, eBook covers, magazine covers and so on.

Myself and my business partner in the States also produce a pretty well known e-Commerce Solution written in PHP/MySQL, which has payment plugins for a variety of online payment processors/gateways like WorldPay, PayPal, 2CheckOut, authorize.net etc. it is unique and has a degree of artificial intelligence built in, our clients include everyone from Educational sites to Gaming sites and then some.

Heck you got me talking about work  but basically, any kind of web development you might want done I can probably do and at reasonable rates including the images, logo's and banners.

Barry


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Barry, welcome to the board, you have the same taste in bodybuilders as myself, i also like Franco Columbu, Tom Platz and Mike Mentzer, anyway welcome again mate.

Dave.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Dave,



themule said:


> Hi Barry, welcome to the board, you have the same taste in bodybuilders as myself, i also like Franco Columbu, Tom Platz and Mike Mentzer, anyway welcome again mate.
> 
> Dave.


Ah, I remember them... the doctors, not sure what Tom Platz worked as though. Then there is Larry Scott, Dave Draper etc etc. Have you seen the Bill Peral website? It has a free 20 month training course there if any total beginners ask for online courses.

http://www.billpearl.com

Although, yes he is not a meat eater but don't seem to have suffered so much not eating the stuff :wink: I was a vegetarian until I restarted training recently but even now will only eat tuna, infact it's tuna with everything and a dash of olive oil.

On the topic of fish, it's the main source of protein that Franco Columbo recommends, he would not eat meat either. Having seen the price of Steak and Chicken Breasts I'm not surprised lol.

Thanks again for the welcome.

Barry


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Yep Barry, its one of the reasons why i like the research side of the sport, got a fair bit of literature especially, about Mike Mentzer, very interesting reading i think personally he was the most interesting of them all, by the way is pearl still going, i thought he died of a heart attack/failure a little while back, anyhow nice to see you still enjoy the golden oldies, catch you soon Barry.

Dave.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Barry, welcome to the site!

Talking of Golden Oldies, I dug out old 'pumping iron' at weekend and watched it 3 times......its a classic!

While all those guys were great, my fave building of all time has to be Sergio, the myth. Used to have posters of him all over my walls as a teen. My mates thought I was freaky, cus they all had Wham and Boy George Posters....I've never been too conventional!

Good luck with the training, you'll get there

gailx


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Gail,

You know, Sergio was one of the few body builders to really worry Schwarzenegger. My video player busted and haven't got around yo replacing it yet so am envious about the pumping iron documentary viewing 

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I will get somewhere that's for sure lol, but all the best for you too.

Barry



Gail said:


> Hi Barry, welcome to the site!
> 
> Talking of Golden Oldies, I dug out old 'pumping iron' at weekend and watched it 3 times......its a classic!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Barry said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> You know, Sergio was one of the few body builders to really worry Schwarzenegger. My video player busted and haven't got around yo replacing it yet so am envious about the pumping iron documentary viewing
> 
> ...


Barry

Because I enjoyed watching pumping iron vhs again I went out and bought the anniversary DVD, which includes loads of interviews and unseen footage, shows the guys as they are now, which I thought was great but my partner found it a bit depressing, seeing his idols as old men! Well worth getting hold of, the interviews with Lou Ferigno are really quite endearing, bless him!

MUST SEE!


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Cool, yes... I can see how it is depressing to see them older and less healthy. Personally I enjoyed Arnie taking the piss out of Lou Ferigno and in general winding up and psyching out the jolly green giant, you know I'm sure that Ferigno would have made a good Frakenstein movie, he has all the right qualities... :lol:

Barry



Gail said:


> Barry
> 
> Because I enjoyed watching pumping iron vhs again I went out and bought the anniversary DVD, which includes loads of interviews and unseen footage, shows the guys as they are now, which I thought was great but my partner found it a bit depressing, seeing his idols as old men! Well worth getting hold of, the interviews with Lou Ferigno are really quite endearing, bless him!
> 
> MUST SEE!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi guys and gal, gail who was the non-bodybuilding star in that film, was it jeff bridges, im not sure maybe you can put me right, i wouldnt mind seeing that just heard about it, where could i get a copy let me know if you could, p.s. does anyone recall Tom Platz, again im stretching my memory, but he was either posing or was getting pumped for a competition when he damaged his eyes, i think all the blood vessels in his eyes burst, but what a bodybuilder he was great.

Dave.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Dave

Hope you are ok? Non body building star was Bud Cort, who was also in MASH. Most of his scenes were edited, but in the 25th anniversary special edition you see all of his unseen footage, him training in Golds Gym with Arnie and the guys, he must have weighed about 8 stone tops, and he just couldn't get into it!

As for Tom Platz, great legs or what, I love looking back at the builders from 70's, what they acheived was amazing. I know the guys today are monsters in comparison, but there's a lot more on the market to 'help' them along these days, most of it in the 70's was pretty natural.

You can get the special edition DVD from Amazon, I got mine from HMV, paid 19.99, can get it for around 16 on the net.

Well worth it


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

anyone seen pumping iron 2

the women

bev francis in it,

shows her from bulked up all the way to competition

great film


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Haven't seen it, my boyfriend keeps on about how he's gonna buy it for me, think its more for his benefit than mine! Sly git!

Will have to get it though, should be quite inspirational 

gailx


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks Gail, Steve, thats 2 of the films on my shopping list, platz was something else, a recent passed away bodybuilder reminds me of him in a small way, went by the name of andreas munzer, thay labelled him the mighty arms of munzer, came from arnie country Graz Austria, died very young roid abuse i think, anyhow thanks again guys, p.s. Gail slowly getting back into it, just over the 12 stone mark, and climbing.

Dave.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave, sounds like you're right on track, good if your still gaining too. Keep at it 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am a US soldier and from the BIG state of Texas (cheesie, LOL) and I am new to this type of things. To be honest I haven't really started. I am 30yrs trying to get back in shape like I was 12yrs ago. So I would like some advise along the way, if you don't mind. I will get right to the point, I've been reading up on stanozolol/ winstrol, I wanna get lean muscle and burn the fat off quickly. I ve been getting Trisenoden H and mesbolin from Getanabolics.com but I see no progress. Any ideas gents.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Post int he right section and you will get a better responce...Welcome


----------



## phantom51red (Jul 25, 2008)

heres where you can watch pumping iron now...

Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads "Pumping Iron" Movie[/B]</a>


----------

